# Recommendations for treating tummy woes?



## Punkin1024 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello all! I've been working on finding foods I can tolerate that does not cause uncomfortable tummy bloat/pain. Hubby and I are recovering from some weird tummy bug  and so I thought I'd post some of my findings and hope I'll be able to get others to share.

I've been slowly eliminating eating too much sugar and some dairy. Hubby has been drinking Kefir (fruit flavored ones which contain sugar cane juice) that contains probiotics. The other night, I was so desperate to get over this tummy ailment that I tried a small glass of it. No bloating and it actually made my tummy feel better. That same night, I tried putting a pinch of ginger powder in my soup (kale and navy bean soup with chicken broth). No bloating or stomach pain! I thought, hmmm, perhaps I'm on to something here.

I've also been trying several lo-carb recipes, thinking that refined sugar and flour have often been the culprit of my tummy woes. So far, everything we've tried has had good results. Hubby made whole wheat buttermilk pancakes this morning and I am happy to report that my tummy remains free of bloat and pain. So, I was wondering if it was the buttermilk that did the trick as I've always experienced tummy pain and sleepiness after eating pancakes (Aunt Jemima regular pancake mix). I'm also using a sugar-free syrup.

So, what do you all think and care to share any foods or natural remedies for treating tummy woes?

Thanks!


----------



## shuefly pie (Feb 13, 2011)

Ginger is just miraculous stuff. 

Best wishes in your search for permanent relief. I hope you'll be completely free of discomfort soon.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 13, 2011)

Kefir is really good stuff. I'm glad you guys discovered it! I think it's a great way to restore beneficial bacteria to the gut. There are other ways-- acidophilous pills as well as high quality yogurt -- and they all can help with the kind of imbalance that happens after being sick.

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Feb 14, 2011)

sweet potato is known to be a nice mild way to calm an angry tummy, and help you digest foor better.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your responses. I didn't know sweet potatoes were tummy friendly - another good reason to eat them! 

We've discovered a dairy company out of Austin called "White Mountain Pure Foods". We bought Bulgarian Yogurt (comes in a glass jar) because we read on the label that it is full of several strains of good bacteria. I went to their website and really do like what is said about this company. Anyway, the yogurt is good, though very plain. I like to add some fruit to it.


----------



## Jes (Feb 14, 2011)

Punkin1024 said:


> We've discovered a dairy company out of Austin called "White Mountain Pure Foods". We bought Bulgarian Yogurt (comes in a glass jar) because we read on the label that it is full of several strains of good bacteria. I went to their website and really do like what is said about this company. Anyway, the yogurt is good, though very plain. I like to add some fruit to it.



Keep in mind that you can make your own yogurt and it's pretty simple. I'm sure the 'net will give you lots of options. And i don't mean with a machine you plug in--just with the cultures that you let go to town!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh, yes, Jes. We make yogurt fairly frequently. It's so good. I have a yogurt maker that I borrowed from a friend (in return I give her some yogurt each time) and it's so simple to make and it's so good for you.


----------



## lypeaches (Feb 19, 2011)

So, I'm slow to reply...but I've found making my own ginger tea is not only delicious, it calms an angry stomach FAST.

Per mug... take maybe 3 (roughly quarter size) slices of fresh ginger root, and simmer in water a few minutes. Add a little honey and drink. 

I will buy a hunk of ginger root, peel and slice it up, and then freeze the slices in a zip lock bag, so I can just pull out slices and make tea as needed.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks lypeaches! I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Peppermint tea is soothing as well Pumpkin..I have started drinking it from time to time to help with my acid reflux..


----------

